# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Painted Merbau Decking Boards as Fence Palings

## JS001

I am building a fence with top and bottom rails and vertical slats 1.8m high.  I dont want to use treated pine palings as they are difficult to get straight.  I thought perhaps merbau decking boards painted might work but not keen on all the leeching everywhere over the first few months.  It there an alternative other than something like Merbau that could use for that slats that would be straight.

----------


## Blocker

Maybe Cypress Pine?
Cheers,
Blocker.

----------


## dmac

PVC Palings, never need to paint them.

----------


## Blocker

> PVC Palings, never need to paint them.

  PVC and other plastic based products can look tired after 5-6 years in sunlight.
Cheers 
Blocker.

----------


## RJK

I just pulled the valance off our house for restumping and am looking for something similar. The painted hardwood palings that came off where in good condition but most where out of shape. The greatest reason for failure (twisting) was the failure of the fixing or the paling extending to far past the rails. The only alternative I have so far is a decking material but decking boards will twist and are normally screwed off at 450 centres. For a 1.8m fence I would be planning on a mid rail which would help to keep everything strai*gh*t.

----------


## chode

No reason at why you can’t use merbau decking boards. They’d make a nice paling although expensive. I plan on doing the same thing for our low profile front fence.  
I’m currently building our 40m long (2100 high) side fence and I went dodgy palings purely because anything better quality timber wise was too expensive. I put every one past my router to slightly round over the edges to make them a little nicer.  
To make palings look good I find putting a top cap on with a rebate gives a nice look plus it stops the palings from warping. I just routed my own 18mm rebate but you can buy these I’m pretty sure.  
As mentioned above, put the rails closer to the top (and bottom) of the palings than not to reduce chances of warping. I used three rails.   
Routed rebate for palings to slot into.   
Finished product minus paint (only primer).

----------

